# New Perger Tamper



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Matt Perger has released a new tamper:

https://baristahustle.com/tamper/

I like the price point. I don't really like the look.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's... Plastic.

Classy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Who's going to be the first.....?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like something Alessi would come up with. Could be a winner.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It looks cheap


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I think it looks quite good, not sure how the lighter weight will feel. Does it just come in white, black might look better.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

At 58.4mm is it really going to be a tight fit for VSTs?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

fluffles said:


> At 58.4mm is it really going to be a tight fit for VSTs?


In a word, no.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Never a great sign when the first point noted is "Affordable"


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would wait for a mk2 heavier, razor edged, 58.5 version which addresses the issues of the first one









But seriously it would be interesting to have one side by side a pergtamp. Puck suction is the only negative I am aware of


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Interesting idea, decent precision + price point, could do well.

it's really light though! I like something I'm afraid of dropping on the floor in case it cracks a tile....


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll likely order this.

It's sort of a total rethink of a tamper. We expect them to be X, Y, Z and this is A, B, C. I quite like its simplicity, and as a professional barista think the lightweight design could be good if you're tamping 200-400 times a day!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Not in white I wouldn't.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

White is the new orange, which was the new black, which was the new blue. I'm very happy with my Push tamper but I'll still be fascinated to read how this one performs in the basket.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Clever idea


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Seems strange, the double flange reduces the vacuum but do you even get much of a vacuum on a 58.4mm tamper? Other than that it seems to be a tamper...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd be interested in hearing from someone who's tried using one.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I've ordered as an Xmas present to myself.

I'll give a quick comment when I receive it in late Jan 2017


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ordered


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

And.............................shipping has been delayed until Jan.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

does any new coffee gear ever not have fulfillment issues?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Does anyone know when these are going to arrive ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Does anyone know when these are going to arrive ?


Haven't you got enough tampers?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Haven't you got enough tampers?


Pot meet kettle


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Haven't you got enough tampers?


whos responsible for that ?

the reason I ask is my lovely sister bought me one for Christmas


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

You know it'll be February now given the January postage promise!


----------



## MOLOKO (May 9, 2016)

Looks like a 3d print


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Supposed to be shipping Monday


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mine was delivered this morning. Used side by side with the original PergTamp for the day, I like it.

Less heft and more precision at first are my thoughts. Haven't seen any suction issues that are (very) rare but known to happen with the PT1.0. I like the fee of the 2.0, it is solid but light. The base is nice and thin too. I will be using the two side by side and forcing the staff to give some feedback over the next week.

I'm gonna spend a busy weekend shift on shots and see if it makes a difference to me. Then after a week or so, I'll be taking lots of data and compiling a spreadsheet vs the PT1.0 on EY and channelled shots etc.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mines here , skin and blister is dropping in before work tomorrow ( just an excuse to get a take away latte I reckon)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

We have one for the forthcoming shop, I like it.... but it doesn't feel like 'home' yet compared to the old one


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> We have one for the forthcoming shop, I like it.... but it doesn't feel like 'home' yet compared to the old one


Will You be stocking these eventually?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thecatlinux said:


> Will You be stocking these eventually?


No dude, its a coffeeshop


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wires crossed , what I was meaning will hasbean be stocking these ? just curious as obviously I may need a new base at some point should it get accidentally get dinged or something .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Gary doesn't work for has bean any more


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh didn't know that oops


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

steveholt said:


> I've ordered as an Xmas present to myself.
> 
> I'll give a quick comment when I receive it in late Jan 2017


Even my pessimism was wrong.

Mine is somewhere between Hong Kong and here, still.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice tactile feel to the handle,suprised how much it weighs in the hand as I thought it was going to be light like the pergtamp


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Just picked mine up from the depot (even after saying 'not in white) - my other half, a DT teacher, is going to love this from a design perspective.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Finally took mine for a spin after receiving it 9days back.

Its half the weight (170g) of my Motta 58mm, but that doesn't feel 'bad'.

Its definitely not too light, but is it better/batter value than cafelats 58.4 mm options....?

I don't know.

Its looks 'cooler'/hipper though. If that works for you.

58.4 is a nicer fit than a 58, in stating the obvious news.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm torn at the moment ,it's a nice tamper and feels great to use I am finding myself having to take a bit more care .

still not sure if this is going to be tamper of choice though


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its not as good as Mk1 IMO


----------



## Talsuwaidi (Feb 25, 2017)

No matter how good...Looks too cheap .. wouldn't buy


----------

